# Orange County Meet



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

Anyone interested for a meet in Orange County.. Irvine / Tustin area???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

when and what time?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Irvine right here!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm somwhere in the OC area, so yeah, I'm down with a meet, and I think Deric would be as well. Let me know. I'll PM you my cell number, and we can plan this thing.

Oh, and James...good to see you again, are you a moderator yet?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

> _
> Oh, and James...good to see you again, are you a moderator yet?  [/B]_


_ 

Why'd you go and bring that up again?!

Hehe... well anyways, I might have the turbo done on the cary by the end of March you got time this month Sam to help me out?_


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I say a dromo meet


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

I was thinking like in the next couple of weeks... At Teastation at Irvine Center Drive and Culver. In Irvine. anyone else up for that?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James said:


> *Why'd you go and bring that up again?!
> 
> Hehe... well anyways, I might have the turbo done on the cary by the end of March you got time this month Sam to help me out? *


Hey James, I wouldnt mind helping you out cause i live very close to Sam. id love to get the experience of turboing the GA, so i can do it myself as well  



Deric


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You know of any place around Irvine or within 10 miles that will weld some pieces for the exhaust for me without charging an arm and a leg? 

I'm thinking about running from the downpipe straight to the cat to a cherry bomb and straight pipe from there back! I know it turbo cars are not as loud so I hope to get away with it!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey are any of you guys electrical wizards? I still haven't finished my remote start/turbo timer and there's a nest of wires under my dash. ANy help?

BTW that tea station is like a mile from my house Bruce!


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

I went to a place in santa ana... They welded my stillen muffler on for $20. not to bad i guess. i'll get the address for you. So start spreading the word for an Irvine Meet!!!!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James said:


> *Hey are any of you guys electrical wizards? I still haven't finished my remote start/turbo timer and there's a nest of wires under my dash. ANy help?
> 
> BTW that tea station is like a mile from my house Bruce! *


i know how to do electric work, but im not a wizard. ive done a turbo timer before, but not remote start. which turbo timer do you have? honestly, i wouldnt do anything on another persons car unless ive done it before. therefore, i could do the turbo timer, and i could look at the remote start. but no promises on the remote start though.



> I'm thinking about running from the downpipe straight to the cat to a cherry bomb and straight pipe from there back! I know it turbo cars are not as loud so I hope to get away with it!


i dont know about that in Irvine especially  Irvine PD is a pain in the ass


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey I trust you, if you know a little bit, it's a little bit more than I know! Can you help me finish this thing? I don't want an electrical fire bursting out between my legs while I'm driving! I have a few manuals for the installation so you'd probably have to look at it to figure it out... the turbo timer IS the remote starter... you'd have to see it.

Yeah IPD always has enough time to write a ticket for a loud exhaust or relocate a bum to Tustin! I'm going to try it still to see if I can get away with it... if it's too loud on startup I'll have my old muffler (a 2.5" already) put into the loop.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Hey anybody think of having a Geekout? I know that deric will do this manual swap. If others have minor things to do, we can help each other out.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

aight well we can have one at the Tustin Marketplace... everyone ok with that?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

a meet or a geekout at Tustin Marketplace? i suppose a meet cause a geekout in the parking lot would be unusual.  




> Hey I trust you, if you know a little bit, it's a little bit more than I know! Can you help me finish this thing? I don't want an electrical fire bursting out between my legs while I'm driving! I have a few manuals for the installation so you'd probably have to look at it to figure it out... the turbo timer IS the remote starter... you'd have to see it.


oh ok, that clears things up, i should be able to install it then. when did you want to install it? let me know ahead of time. thanks.



Deric


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *i know that deric will do this manual swap. If others have minor things to do, we can help each other out. *


i wouldnt mind people helping me for my manual swap, cept im doing it in the summertime, more towards the end... IF everything goes according to plan.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey people, i dont live in the O.C. but wouldnt mind going. havent seen sam or deric in a while. got a lot of catchin up to do. 

I have a garage full of tools that i could bring in case James or anyone else may need. 

When were you planning on having this?? I think we should leave it up to James cause hes probably the main reason this meet is happening. 

I might get a tach soon, anyone know how to install one?? it is one of those 5" autometer tachs.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

AAAAaaahhh.... I feel so special! Well I wasn't thinking of having the meet just to install the turbo but we can meet seperately outside of that once it's done. 

Deric do you have time this month? Maybe we can do it the same time as the turbo? I'll be borrowing a friends Maxima during my install so we don't need to rush everything! Maybe the 22nd/23rd? (I'm leaving the country on the 26th!)


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

Wow this post is going totally off subject.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lol !!

so when the official date and time?


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Come on guys, Where is tustin marketplace and at what time. Dang. Hope to meet u guys for the first time.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

How about April?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James said:


> *AAAAaaahhh.... I feel so special! Well I wasn't thinking of having the meet just to install the turbo but we can meet seperately outside of that once it's done.
> 
> Deric do you have time this month? Maybe we can do it the same time as the turbo? I'll be borrowing a friends Maxima during my install so we don't need to rush everything! Maybe the 22nd/23rd? (I'm leaving the country on the 26th!) *



we could do it during the meet as well. ya i think ill have time on the 22nd or 23rd. i could also do it even earlier, depends on your schedule. maybe even next week. my preference is middle of the month or earlier cause im going to start working near the end of the month and i plan to work a lot.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey guys..I would be down to meet up with yal so you guys can see my new B15 SE-R. Oh yeah, has anyone changed the fog lights on the b15s before?? I am having a bitch of a time removing the stock fog light housing to put in some PIAA ion crystals in.....


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

congrats on the purchase. did you get rid of your b13?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I dont live in OC I live in Northridge but if this is a for sure deal i'm down to head out to OC. I just need the exact date and time.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok so are we doing this or what? I don't want like fifty guys over at my house so let's keep the turbo install seperate from a meet! Even though I do live very close to Tustin Market place!

Sam, got your voicemail! I'll call you tomorrow! Are you free this weekend?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

When are you guys looking at having this?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> *Ok so are we doing this or what? I don't want like fifty guys over at my house so let's keep the turbo install seperate from a meet! Even though I do live very close to Tustin Market place!
> 
> Sam, got your voicemail! I'll call you tomorrow! Are you free this weekend? *


James...take pictures during the install


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ill bring my digicam when i install it. or do you have one James?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I really want to see this up close and personal. I have a digi cam as well. So when is this meet gonna happen??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> *James...take pictures during the install *


I will... I'll try to get my old roomate to come with his digicam, mines sucks and the flash always screws up the picture!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I really want to see this up close and personal. I have a digi cam as well. So when is this meet gonna happen?? *


FOr the last time, can we have this meet seperate from the install? I don't want to have tons of ppl just coming to my house, the association will be pissed!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

BTW, my BB TMIC is in today... I'll take pics.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok here's the deal, just called JWT and they said they don't know when the ecu will be done... and said maybe a couple of weeks. I don't want to have my friends car for over a weeks so I'm just going to put it off a week and call them again. If it isn't done then then it may be far back... like April! So don't count on this install for this meet!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James, are we still up for this weekened then?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Deric, thought I was talking to you on AIM but was some guy named Justin... ???

Hey I don't want to bother you this weekend then, it may be another week or two before I get an answer from JWT...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> *Hey Deric, thought I was talking to you on AIM but was some guy named Justin... ???
> 
> Hey I don't want to bother you this weekend then, it may be another week or two before I get an answer from JWT... *


hopefully sooner.... my car is still there.....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> *hopefully sooner.... my car is still there..... *


yeah, essentially they have my car too!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so is there gonna be a meet or no?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

we are trying to keep the meet separate from everything else. anyone want to throw out a date so we can all meet?

James, thats cool, just call me up when you need it done. and btw, my SN is AznVirus25.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I think this month is too early for a meet... who's available in April? 2nd weekend? Saturday? Tustin Market place... is that a good place? I don't know if they'd appreciate many cars gathering in the parking lot....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

tustin marketplace...

hmm.. i gotta get directions there then..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

2nd weekend of April sounds good James. Im up for it. Just gotta ask for the day off. Cant wait


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok so Saturday April 12th, we'll meet up at the Tustin Market place by the theater.... really that's the Irvine side but oh well... Anyways, if anyone asks we're all their to see a movie! Anyone suggest a time?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How about between 12-3 o clock? That way we can all have lunch together or something? Just a suggestion


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Sure, there's a BJ's there on the corner of Irvine Blvd and Jamboree....


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

are all nissans allowed? I'm in the irvine area, you may have seen my 99 skyline in the last couple of weeks, i just got it from motorex, and have been doing alot to it. look for a white one with a few nismo exterior pieces, HKS GT2530 Turbo/Ohlines suspension...just getting started, say Hi.

ok so it's 12-3, april 12th, @ the theatre, or @ BJ's? There are parking lots on all sides of the theatre.......


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

of course all Nissan bretheren are allowed  it would be cool if you showed up with your Skyline. maybe ride in it, heh  

hows about 12 o'clock directly in front of the theaters? then we can get everyone together and go eat, then i suppose watch a movie or something.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im down but need directions


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah, Ill come thru also. directions would be good. your patronage will be very much appriciated. Peace


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

hey 99SkyLyne did a Blue SI happen to rev on you today then you just blew him away?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

holy shit how did you know, i was getting lunch on culver. A blue civic revved on me, from about 40mph i lit the tires and he kept up with me until 80, is he your friend? I saw him purge it was pretty sick.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=liuspeed 

wow.. 99skylyne u hafta be there i want to drive/ride your skyline !!!!


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

ya he's a pretty good friend. haha he called me right after he saw you. hey send me an email [email protected]. he really wants to see it again. laters


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

hey what does "purge" mean?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hey guys, I'm back... was out of town for a week... out of country actually! 

So we're on for the 12th right? 

purge as in he purged his NO system....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm so there!!!!! I can't wait! I acutally have the day off!

Is anyone going to the Mazda 6 intro thing?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what Mazda 6 thing? 

Hey if you guys want to eat at BJ's afterwards it's kinda expensive... there's also alot of ppl in that area... there's a lot of other parking lots in the back that aren't as crowded tho...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I saw a red skyline being towed on the 405 S towards Irvine. Dont know if that was your car. looks sweet too! When are we meeting up?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

James said:


> *what Mazda 6 thing?
> 
> Hey if you guys want to eat at BJ's afterwards it's kinda expensive... there's also alot of ppl in that area... there's a lot of other parking lots in the back that aren't as crowded tho... *


approx how much it cost james.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

last time I at there with three ppl it cost like 45 bucks for two pizzas and drinks... they do the gourmet pizza thing... great food and great beer! crowd starts early though... it's on the corner of Irvine Blvd and Jamboree, use Mapquest to find it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi guys, I dunno if you guys are still having a meet?

I still have a civic :rollseyes: yea i know, but that will change in a couple of weeks. I'll be doing the RB26DETT swap this summer, and I hope to meet with a few of you guys when I'm done.. or hell even before. I have a feeling i'd be the younger of the bunch.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

boredfast..

yes we are ! sat april 12 noon-3

hope u can make it


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

where is this? god I'd hate to roll in my civic. someone pick me up


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

sounds like you guys are a bunch of old farts... whats there for me .. such a young'in to do?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lol who ya calling old fart haha


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

boredfast... how old are you?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Its okay boredfast, im only 18 (19 in July).


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

Bro i'm 17, 18 in october. Don't worry about it. I'm probably the youngest guy here. Mellow out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm 14. Is it ok if my mommy drives me somewhere near there and you guys pick me up?









 haha.

jk.

17- 18 in nov.

Guess I'm not the only young'in here. thank god. mmm.. I'd hate to come in my civic though  I hear b14 lives near me.

Haha, but I will have to drive because I've got classes until 2.  I can still go and catch the remainders of the meet. I can probably get there around 2:30.. So if you guys can drag lunch out a bit to accomadate (Spelling big time) me I'd be grateful


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

bro its chills. as long as your a nissan fan no worries.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Boredfast, no worries. We won't bag on you too bad. We'll just give Eshei a hard time til you get there


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ahh shuttup sam.. jes give the young ones a lil more hard time for once.. i think u give me more of a hard time than anyone.


----------



## 96Blk200SXSER (Oct 15, 2002)

*I'm there...*

Hey I'm there if newbies are welcome.  

I'd like to meet some fellow Nissan guys in the area...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *ahh shuttup sam.. jes give the young ones a lil more hard time for once.. i think u give me more of a hard time than anyone. *


 Don't tell me to shut up, or I'll IP ban your sorry ass  The reason why I give you a hard time is because you're such an easy target. I think I'm gonna let everyone have a go at you, just for laughs. 

96Blk200SXSER,

You're absolutley more than welcome to attend. If you have any questions about anything, you can give me a call at 949-466-2126 [that goes for anyone else, too]

Edit: Holy crap! You're the second person who lives right in my backyard...woo hoo B14 owners representin South OC. w00t! hahahaha

-Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

i probably wont be able to make it but next time guys. 
btw- why would it be a bad thing to own a civic.....?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sam ur gonna die.. lol...

it all fun and games who care rite


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

99SkyLyne said:


> *i probably wont be able to make it but next time guys.
> btw- why would it be a bad thing to own a civic.....? *


... are you even listening to what you're saying?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I can't make it either. I have work from 9-6


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I cant wait for this weekend. Im glad were gonna get newcomers. Im tired of seeing the same people, *cough*sam & Eshei*cough. Damn those guys with their automatic trannies.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha chris u know sam will get ya.. lol


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

if i decide to go , would any1 mind if i go in an Acura(integra) or Toyota(corolla) ? ... thats all i got for now  ... cause i dont wanna gas up the montero sport.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

It doesnt matter bro, just go.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

just come ! we all know that u drive a b14 so it dont matter really.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

ok .. im coming  

... unless i find out that my family is planning something at the last minuite ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

fuck man! I drive the gayest of the gays.

Get this:

Its a civic.
It has 4 doors.
Its automatic.

how gay is that?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bummerz


----------



## 96Blk200SXSER (Oct 15, 2002)

*Hey...*

hey I have an auto tranny... But it's all good, too lazy to drive a 5-speed in traffic.  

Quick question, what's the rule on bring the significant other huh? I'd like to show my girl some of the stuff I want to do to my car that some of you guys may have done so she'll get a better idea. Hey I count myself lucky she likes cars too...But anyway somebody let me know...

-Paul


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no rule on significant others... well maybe 1.. no fighting with other significant others ? 

but u lucky ur girl likes cars.. my cant understand why i spend my time and money on mine.

lol o wellz.


----------



## 96Blk200SXSER (Oct 15, 2002)

*Cool Thanks*

Cool thanks for the info Liuspeed. I'll see you there man. I'd like to talk to you about gettting some parts.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I might bring my significant other but not sure yet. The cool thing is she is into cars and hates Hondas. She is not sure over whether to get an Altima or a Spec V. I dont care as long as its a nissan.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

she hates hondas ? she'll love my civic.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Cool Thanks*



96Blk200SXSER said:


> *Cool thanks for the info Liuspeed. I'll see you there man. I'd like to talk to you about gettting some parts.  *


i hope to see you all there as well... i hope that my gf gets out of the sickness faster


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*not goin anymore ...*

sorry guys looks like i wont be able to make it to this meet anymore, i got some family stuff planned for Sat. maybe another time.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

boredfast said:


> *she hates hondas ? she'll love my civic.  *


She owns a white 5 speed 96 civic. She wants to trade it in badly. 

Not sure if she'll love it but just as long as you dont have it riced out, she doesnt mind any car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

lol I was being sarcastic 

I'm going to get cash from the dealer for my car once i find a nicely damaged 240.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

How did this thing go?

I was at work all day or else I would've tried to make it. Sam, I live in Dove, so I'm right in your backyard... you'll probably even see me driving around, my Sentra is pretty noticable now. I'm 22, so I probably would've wanted to go have a beer somewhere. 

I'll have to try to come next time, but I need a good 3-4 weeks notice so I can request off.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

went pretty good.

kinda sux that most people had to take off and go work and stuff but it all good.

dynamitega that be really awesome


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Have to work so we can keep putting stuff on our cars..


----------



## 96Blk200SXSER (Oct 15, 2002)

*It was Cool Meetin' All You Guys..*

It was cool meeting some fellow Nissan guys. Specifically 200SX/Sentra Guys. How'd it end up that way by the way?

Anyways, cool meeting you guys and lets do it again sometime. Appreciate talking to you guys as I got a real education on some stuff. 

Take it easy guys.

-Paul


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

How many people were there? Was there all Sentras and 200sx's?

I personally like compact cars a lot more... Altimas and Maximas are too big and 350z's are too expensive for me.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

did this happened and i wasnt notified???


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Everybody (the whole 2 people i met) loved my civic right?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

boredfast.. 

your civic wasnt that bad.. lol.. actually quite clean and simple looking and VERY anti- rice. ;P


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *did this happened and i wasnt notified??? *


yup sat april 12 2003 at noon

keep checking this section of the board that how u stay notified.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

How would you guys like to do this again on Sat the 25th?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

tempting.. but where at?


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

isnt the 25th a friday... your talking about april right??


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I think he meant Saturday, October 25th...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

yeah my bad...26th


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Unless youre talking about the IAS show, then i dont think i can make it. I already asked for the day off the 26th.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Damn that's right....NEVERMIND....maybe a week or 2 after that...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

sure i wouldnt mind.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

Does anyone have pics from the last meet?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Sam was taking pics, not sure if he has them up yet though.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

whats his user name? i'd like to see them.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

The IAS show, what is that? Is it a car show?..


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

brucek2 said:


> *whats his user name? i'd like to see them. *


StealthB14


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

what the hell is the IAS show??.. Darnit.. Is it fun to be there.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yu yevon said:


> *The IAS show, what is that? Is it a car show?.. *


International Auto Saloon... think it's in LA... this weekend at the convention center? Well won't be going myself.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nor will i .. be real busy moving and working


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

thanx liu and james.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

np yu...


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

ya so who has the pictures from the meet?


----------

